
R.I.P. Bitcoin. It’s time to move on - adamqureshi
http://wadhwa.com/2016/01/19/r-i-p-bitcoin-its-time-to-move-on/
======
celticninja
oh look bitcoin is dead again.

If bitcoin survived the exit of Satoshi Nakamoto it will survive the exit of
Mike Hearn. This article picks up one data point, that when he sold his coins
the price dropped 10%, a loss it has since regained and the same sort of dip
that was seen when Silk Road was taken down.

Bitcoin will be dead when the miners stop mining, until then I will keep
watching it.

